
Avoiding Programming burnout: lessons learned from a 19th century philosopher - fagnerbrack
https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/09/27/avoiding-burnout/
======
yesenadam
The article refers to John Stuart Mill's _Autobiography_.

Mill talks about his amazing early education at the very beginning of the
book, starting with

 _I have no remembrance of the time when I began to learn Greek; I have been
told that it was when I was three years old._

[http://www.gutenberg.org/cache/epub/10378/pg10378-images.htm...](http://www.gutenberg.org/cache/epub/10378/pg10378-images.html)

His father, James Mill, was one of the founders, with Jeremy Bentham, of
modern utilitarianism. This essay by (JS) Mill about Bentham I think is
magnificent as an appreciation of Bentham and his huge influence, and as
philosophical prose.

[https://oll.libertyfund.org/titles/mill-the-collected-
works-...](https://oll.libertyfund.org/titles/mill-the-collected-works-of-
john-stuart-mill-volume-x-essays-on-ethics-religion-and-
society#lf0223-10_head_038)

